# 2002 W8 Passat electronics problem



## Karnut1 (Jan 10, 2015)

Hello I'm new to this site but have gotten some good info here, Thanks for that. Need some help. I working on a 2002 4.0 W8 Passat with a no start problem it wont even crank. the drivers side window only works no other windows, door locks don't work correctly nor does the sunroof. The other day the car started up and everything worked for a couple of hours then back to all the problems. Checked comfort module under driver seat its clean and dry with no wiring issues, I have a snap-on solus but cant communicate. Any ideas or back to the comfort control nodule. ?


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

Join us here:

http://www.w8forum.dk/forum_posts.asp?TID=3067&title=how--to--register


----------



## naderhater (Feb 3, 2002)

Check the fuel tank control module. It's in the trunk in between the styrofoam that surrounds the spare tire. They get water in them and screw up the canbus data system. happened to my car with the same symptoms. It's sandwiched between the styrofoam.


----------

